# Looking for marble machine plans.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

For several years now, I've wanted to build a marble machine. I've seen so many amazing and creative ones on YouTube and elsewhere. I'd like to eventually design my own but, to start out, I'd love to find some plans for a handful of different ones.

Via Google, I located this one, which I am considering making: http://www.stevedgood.com/marbleautomata.pdf

Does anyone have any idea where I may find some other marble machine plans? Freebies would be nice but I'm willing to purchase plans/book. I just haven't found much out there.

I'll also search around the site some more and see what I may find.

Thanks.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll probably be ordering some of these plans: http://www.foreststreetdesigns.com/..._ARK/Catalog_page.html#SGROBJ7D645154241E1381 (See "Marble Games" about halfway down the page.)

I know that at least one member here has built one or more of these. But I am still interested in finding more marble machine plans.


----------



## dhugger (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's a wooden marble machine that will keep you busy:

http://www.derekhugger.com/kinestrata.html


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

dhugger said:


> Here's a wooden marble machine that will keep you busy:
> 
> http://www.derekhugger.com/kinestrata.html


Wow man! You've done an incredible job on that machine. And the sheer beauty of it is astounding! Thanks for posting the link. :thumbsup:

I bow before your brilliance. Seriously.


----------



## mckolt (Oct 2, 2019)

Wow great workmanship! I am currently working on a similar machine. Currently it is in the solid works design phase. Together with my nephew, we really liked the machine purchased from this site https://brainygears.com/products/marble-coaster, but we want to make a similar one larger and made by us from scratch. If we make progress, we can upload photos here. In the future, we dream of using the nearby spring water as a drive, but we need to think about what materials to use. I don't know if wood would do it, certainly not everything.


----------

